#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Manual of the Chemical Analysis of Rocks

## faadoo-test0001

Download Manual of the Chemical Analysis of Rocks  by Henry Stephens Washington, This book will teach you study of quantitative analysis, a selection of methods for the chemical analysis of silicate rocks, and especially those of igneous origin.

*CONTENTS-*

PART I. INTRODUCTION.


1. IMPORTANCE OF CHEMICAL ANALYSES 
2. GENERAL CHARACTER OF ANALYSES 
3. MICROSCOPICAL EXAMINATION 
4. CONSTITUENTS TO BE DETERMINED 
5. THE OCCURRENCE OF VARIOUS ELEMENTS 
6. SUMMATION AND ALLOWABLE ERROR 
7. STATEMENT OF ANALYSES 


PART II. APPARATUS AND REAGENTS.
1. APPARATUS.
2. REAGENTS  


PART III. THE SAMPLE.
1. SELECTION IN THE FIELD 
2. AMOUNT OF MATERIAL 
3. PREPARATION OF THE SAMPLE.  


PART IV. METHODS.
1. PRELIMINARY OBSERVATIONS
2. GENERAL COURSE OF ANALYSIS
3 CHIEF SOURCES OF ERROR
4. TIME NEEDED FOR ANALYSIS
5. HYGROSCOPIC WATER
6. COMBINED WATER
7. SILICA 
8. ALUMINA AND To PAL IRON OXIDES
9. MANGANESE AND NICKEL OXIDES
10. LIME AND STRONTIA
11. MAGNESIA
12. FERROUS OXIDE 
13. ALKALIES 
14. TITANIUM DIOXIDE
15. PHOSPHORIC ANHYDRIDE 
16. TOTAL SULPHUR, ZIRCONIA, AND BARYTA
17. SULPHURIC ANHYDRIDE 
18. CHLORINE 
19. FLUORINE 
20. CARBON DIOXIDE 
21. CHROMIUM AND VANADIUM 
22. COPPER





  Similar Threads: solution manual of engineering circuit analysis-WH HAYT 7th edition Chemical Engineering :Chemical Process Industries, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook Analysis-and-Performance-of-Fiber-Composites-Solutions-Manual solution manual of power system analysis by stevensons COMPUTER AIDED SIMULATION AND ANALYSIS LAB MANUAL, All Experiments, e-book

----------

